# Azek for porch - problems?



## Netmouse (Apr 6, 2008)

I am considering using Azek for replacing my front porch floor. But in research I found a forum (see link) at "This Old House". A number of people are all complaining about Azek. Pretty scary, and I am now feeling I should back out of using this. The posts are pretty recent. I think I'd rather have mahogany and stain it if needed every year or two.

Your thoughts?

Procell composit decking - TOH Discussions


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

What's with all these "composite" decking materials going bad? I read daily of problems with "Trex", "Azek", "Procell", and many others. My understanding is that they are all made somewhat of the same products, some type of wood filler mixed with a resin material. Yet, there are threads on every forum I read of homeowners complaining of these different brands with the same problems. Fading seems to be the worst problem, those "spots" like mildew or mold are another. Strange things happen to these building materials. I suppose as long as the shelves are emptied, they will continue to produce these products a the lowest possible manufacturing cost with no regards as to a homeowners happiness. Just my 2¢ worth, David


----------



## Netmouse (Apr 6, 2008)

I do know Azek is not "composite" and uses no wood.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You'd have to pay me to install composite at my house
--enough to hire someone to replace the junk

People believe they are maintenance free...they aren't
They think this is some sort of magic material that will last forever...it won't
They think the Mfg will step in & fix problems....not without a lot of arm twisting IMO


----------



## kdodge (Sep 28, 2009)

I just had my back stairs and small deck rebuilt with Azek. I love the greenish clay color of the treads and the railings look a whole lot more substantial (less plastic-looking than many other brands). My friend,the builder however, did not like having to pre-drill every screw hole and had many problems installing the stair railing. Not as forgiving and easy to manage as wood...


----------



## Netmouse (Apr 6, 2008)

Just had front and back porch completed in Azek. Chose the decking planks in the light brown "suede" color. Looks great! Both porches were completed in 6 hours. Very happy. Planks arrived a bit dirty, but cleaned off with a hose perfectly. Glad I did it!


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I did a large deck remodel for a friend in gray( forget which brand but came from lowes) two different dye lots on same load which got installed anyway cause the 16' lengths were needed at that stage to complete and they were diff dye lot. he went back and got a huge refund because of this and how quickly it staines, had to powerwash once a week. He finally put a solid stain over all of it and it looks great, no washing. He kept the refund and just bought stain vs replacement cost. three yrs later still looks good


----------



## Netmouse (Apr 6, 2008)

Azek is not sold at Lowe's. The Lowe's website shows composite brands- ChoiceDek and Trex.


----------



## moe231 (Apr 7, 2010)

Netmouse said:


> Just had front and back porch completed in Azek. Chose the decking planks in the light brown "suede" color. Looks great! Both porches were completed in 6 hours. Very happy. Planks arrived a bit dirty, but cleaned off with a hose perfectly. Glad I did it!


How are your Azek stairs holding out? Are your stairs located in the sun?


----------



## Netmouse (Apr 6, 2008)

I had both porch floors replaced with Azek. (front and back porches of old Victorian house). This was done last fall so they got some leaves and snow. (I am in north NJ.) I used the deck style which has a small space between boards. Also, the installer has the board ends a hair below the solid siding, so drainage is great and snow melted fast. The roofs are covered so really no sun. But I'm told sun is not an issue today, but was on an older product. Now at the end of summer, the porches look like when newly installed. When first installed they were very dusty and dirty. They cleaned up just fine with just a hose using a firm spray. Just make sure that the foundation underneath the boards is strong and gives lots of support as plastic risks sagging. There is a very tiny bit of a spring when I walk in some places. The back porch gets the most use and the area above the steps to my back door need to be a little tighter. But that is an install thing, not the product. The tongue and groove style would have cost about $1000 more for the job than the deck style, and I did not think it worth the extra money. It all depends on what look you like, and the deck style looks great as Azek is very wood-like with slim boards with a nice grain and not shiny or slippery. 

I am very happy and look forward to NO maintenance. Consider that if you pay $1000 to $2000 to paint and sand (or stain) a wood floor every two years or so, the Azek pays for itself in a few years. Then you start "making money" by no maintenance. It is expected to last forever, but even past the 5-year mark I'll begin making money, so no loss at that point.

The cost for me was about twice that of the typical southern pine wood floor. And just a hair above mahogany. Consider that the composites have some wood so have the same issues as wood (warp, stains). I had bids from 4 companies. I paid about $5000 for both front and back (back is 1/2 the size of the front porch) that required some minor additional support when the old floor was pulled off. Two guys who clearly knew what they were doing were done in a day. It helped that the foundation was in good condition and did not need major repairs or replacement. And that was with a little discount because the labor was less than estimated, and I asked for the discount based on that. This is a contractor I would recommend because he worked with me on the discount which I appreciated. The economy helps the buyer a bit, too.


----------



## dctk (Jun 28, 2011)

we just installed - as a matter of fact the dock is not even finished and there is discoloration on the azek. when we called Azek office, they told us to get a hot gun and use it on the deck???
This is rediculous, we are persuing them for a better resolution, or we will take action


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I used on one small job over a year ago---Wheel chair ramp and small porch----so far so good!

I saw it a week ago and looks like the day it was built.


----------



## EFRAC137 (May 28, 2012)

I replaced a large deck with azek. I searched for the best and most maintenance free. I paid for this premium decking for a prime property that would be attractive and low maintenance. After the first year
I had a lot of tan spots and large areas that were stained. No problem!!!! Had it professionally power washed.
Called the company and asked when they were going to do it??? They said it was already done. No change whatsoever in the stains. I am extremely disappointed. 

I HAVE NOT CONTACTED THE COMPANY AS OF YET. FOR THE KIND OF ADVERTISING OF THE PRODUCT AND THE COST ASSOCIATED WITH IT I CAN ONLY HOPE THERE IS A REMEDY FOR THIS SITUATION. AFTER READING
THIS PROBLEM HAS BEEN EXPERIENCED WITH MANY CUSTOMERS, SOMETHING HAS TO BE DONE.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Do let us know what the manufacturer has to say---that is a premium product --at a hefty price-

Mike


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

......


----------

